# NOT a Competition, but yet another Scoring Opportunity!



## Leslie Fuller (Apr 22, 2021)

While looking around, I just discovered that there was a previous Abbey Road Studios Film Scoring Competition in 2020!

To my surprise, the 2020 competition page is still up on Abbey Road Studio’s site, and the 2020 competition video is still available for download.

Link to the page follows:

https://www.abbeyroad.com/news/film...ck-session-with-composer-arturo-cardelus-2791


----------

